# Is Acts 17:22 better rendered, "Too Superstitious" or "Very Religious"?



## Pergamum (Jun 30, 2011)

Which translation conveys the meaning better? Is this statement by Paul positive or negative?


----------



## Rufus (Jun 30, 2011)

I know by modern standards and perhaps later Christian standards the Greek culture was very superstitious .


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 1, 2011)

I think "too superstitious" probably sounded more neutral in the 17th cent. In any case, I think "very religious" probably conveys Paul's meaning for today's audience.


----------



## MarieP (Jul 1, 2011)

Pergamum said:


> Which translation conveys the meaning better? Is this statement by Paul positive or negative?


 
My pastor just preached last Lord's Day on the content of Paul's message (and will return to this passage in several weeks time! He'll be addressing whether or not it's "the paradigm" for today's evangelism and whether 1 Cor. 1 is Paul's reflections on his Athenian experience.).

He too thought that "very religious" was the best translation. If Paul meant "very superstitious" then why say that he is declaring to them the "unknown god" to whom they have an altar? Instead, of calling them superstitious, he cuts down their pride by calling attention to their ignorance! Then he gets to the folly of idol worship later on, but only after pointing out their religiosity and then their ignorance.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jul 1, 2011)

I think that 'very religious' is best today. Paul is appealing to the Athenians, and he is making what to them is a positive statement. They know that they are very religious, they are proud of the number of altars they have. 'Too superstitious' is itself different from 'very superstitious' - it implies a negative judgment. Also, today, the term 'superstition' does not have positive connotations at all.


----------



## Scott1 (Jul 1, 2011)

KJV


> acts 17:22-31
> 
> 22then Paul stood in the midst of mars' hill, and said, ye men of athens, i perceive that in all things ye are too superstitious.
> 
> 23for as i passed by, and beheld your devotions, i found an altar with this inscription, to the unknown god. Whom therefore ye ignorantly worship, him declare i unto you.


.

NASB


> 22 so Paul stood in the midst of the [a]areopagus and said, “men of (a)athens, i observe that you are very (b)religious in all respects.



esv


> 22so Paul, standing in the midst of the areopagus, said: "men of athens, i perceive that in every way you are very religious.



Strong's Concordance, KJV


> Deisidaimonesteros
> 
> The KJV New Testament Greek Lexicon
> 
> ...


----------

